# Happy 237th Birthday Marines!



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2012)

Semper Fi! 

USMC 4641 1998-2002

[video=youtube;Jh5OlT-cslQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh5OlT-cslQ[/video]


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, happy birthday, Marines!!!! Thank you for all you do for our country!!!


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the Corps!


----------



## Somerset (Nov 10, 2012)

This year is the 350th birthday of our Royal Marines.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Ben. Happy Birthday Brother!

[video=youtube_share;jx3VcGnslU4]http://youtu.be/jx3VcGnslU4[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Ben. Happy Birthday Brother!

[video=youtube_share;jx3VcGnslU4]http://youtu.be/jx3VcGnslU4[/video]


----------

